# New information on Venus' Atmosphere...



## j d worthington (Apr 11, 2007)

Venus' Atmosphere More Chaotic Than Thought - Yahoo! News

This one is from SPACE.com, is titled "Venus' Atmosphere More Chaotic Than Thought", is by Sara Goudarzi, datelined Tues., Apr. 10, 2007:



> New images from a Venus-orbiting satellite reveal the planet's atmosphere is much more dynamic than previously thought and that conditions can change in a matter of hours.
> 
> The chaotic atmosphere of Venus has long baffled scientists. Winds speeds are so high that clouds can be ferried around the entire planet in only four Earth-days in what scientists call a "super-rotation." Yet Venus, a rocky world, takes 243 Earth-days to make one complete rotation around its axis.
> 
> ...


 
There are also some very good images to accompany the article.....


----------

